# Salmon Jerky



## cmayna (Oct 25, 2017)

Still trying to clear up some space in our freezers, so thought I'd make some more King Salmon jerky to take with us on this coming weekend's camping trip.
Started out with over 7# of fish. Sliced and dry brined for 3 hours.

Rinsed and now on the racks drying to form a pellicle












A couple hours in the smoker with Alder pellets











Into the dehydrator for 3.5 hours






Ending up with 2.6# of yumminess


----------



## SmokinAl (Oct 25, 2017)

That looks fantastic Craig!
I'm not a big jerky fan, although I do make ground beef jerky.
But I think I would really like to make some salmon jerky.
Would you mind posting your recipe?
Congrats on making the carousel!
Al


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 25, 2017)

Looks Excellent, Craig. :)

The first thing I saw was the Picture, and I knew right away it had to be yours!!

Nice Job! I Like!

Bear


----------



## idahopz (Oct 25, 2017)

I've never tried making salmon jerky, but sure will now. Looks great!


----------



## cmayna (Oct 25, 2017)

Thanks all for the thumbs up.  Al, For Salmon I do a simple dry brine of 1/5 ratio of non iodized salt/dk brown sugar.  Nothing else!   I typically brine jerky pieces for 3+ hours. Rinse and dry for 2 hours. Smoke for 2 using Alder at 130 degrees.  Dehydrate for 3.5 hours.


----------



## GaryHibbert (Oct 25, 2017)

That looks fantastic Craig!!!  I saw the pic in the carousel and came straight here.  Sure glad Al asked for your brine recipe--saved me doing it.
POINT
Gary


----------



## SmokinAl (Oct 25, 2017)

Thanks Craig!
I'm definitely going to try this!
Al


----------



## uncle eddie (Oct 25, 2017)

bearcarver said:


> Looks Excellent, Craig. :)
> The first thing I saw was the Picture, and I knew right away it had to be yours!!
> Nice Job! I Like!
> Bear



Ditto above!  Points.  

Ed


----------



## browneyesvictim (Oct 25, 2017)

Damn fine looking fish! Congrats and point.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Oct 25, 2017)

Looks great Craig! Over in Hawaii, fish jerky is really common. It's really dry (which I like) a tad bit more salty than I really like. Good stuff for sure!


----------



## cmayna (Oct 25, 2017)

Thanks all.  Going to bring a lot of it to share this weekend with a bunch of fellow VW camper buddies.  Oh and tomorrow, I'm smoking a bunch of Rock cod and Ling cod nuggets to also share.  All of a sudden, everyone wants me to park our camper next to theirs.  Hmmmm...  New thread and pics to follow tomorrow.


----------



## browneyesvictim (Oct 25, 2017)

Oh man... They closed down all bottom fishing for the rest of the year up here in Oregon. I'm hoarding what I have left from catching in July. Please don't post pictures of your nuggets!


----------



## troutman (Oct 26, 2017)

Holy moly, those are some fine lookin' jerkys.  Kudos to you sir, points all the way !!!


----------



## disco (Oct 26, 2017)

You'd have to be a jerk not to love this jerky! Point!

Disco


----------



## redheelerdog (Oct 26, 2017)

Looks delicious Craig - Two thumbs up on the salmon jerky!


----------



## Rings Я Us (Oct 27, 2017)

Nice goodies. 
How does it look so wet after being in a dehydration ?


----------



## b-one (Oct 29, 2017)

Great looking jerky!


----------



## cmayna (Oct 29, 2017)

Rings Я Us said:


> Nice goodies.
> How does it look so wet after being in a dehydration ?



I lightly brushed each piece with some warm diluted honey


----------



## Rings Я Us (Oct 29, 2017)

Oh.. I see.  was wondering how it was  shining so much.


----------



## mike johnson (Nov 5, 2017)

cmayna said:


> I lightly brushed each piece with some warm diluted honey


I have also brushed with pure maple syrup with a pinch of cayenne for a hint of heat.


----------



## kz5rt2 (Nov 12, 2017)

I am thinking about trying this this week, only pitfall is no dehydrator.  Does anybody have an idea for time and temp in a smoker only?


----------



## mds51 (Nov 13, 2017)

I marinate and vacuum tumble beef and pork Jerky and then smoke for 6 to 8 hours at 170 degrees in a Master Built 40 inch Electric and have excellent results. Salmon may take longer due to all the oils and moisture and much thicker pieces!I use Apple and Alder Pellets and Dust in my AMNPS. The Alder dust is great for Smoked Salmon and Lox!!
Good Luck
mds51


----------

